# Update:



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok here is my blog update, we are geting a Pug in may or in a few weeks so I'm very lucky.
Our Pug will be called Joel, and we might get him on saturday.:2thumb:


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok well theres my blog updated so now I sould get some replys.


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

It's my birthday soon so I got a PS 2 console.
I also got 9 games. All for £40, from Game.
I hurt my toe on my scooter today. I cut in very deep.
I was brave though. My mam and dad say I'm very lucky, we might of had to go to the Doctors.
I had a cold but I'm fine now. I hope TEENY (Justine) 
or at least one of my friends makes me a birthday forum. I will be 10 years old. Wow time flys by when your having fun.


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello everyone on Reptile Forums Uk, it's my 10th birthday lets party everyone!! Woo hoo!! I got a pink PS2 console and more then 9 games now. I got more and more. I'm so happy!! I love my chocolate birthday cake!!


----------

